# nervousness on Paxil CR



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

I took Paxil CR last night and I notcie I'm experiencing high anxiety and restlessness today really bad. I feel like I'm really antsy like. I just started Paxil CR last Friday. Has anyone else experienced this when you first started this? I've also been knocked out as you can see from my previous posting but today I've been unusually anxious out of nowhere. I'm currently waiting for a call from my doctor about this. I've just been taking deep breaths and feel dizzy. I've been trying to keep busy by cleaning the house.Timothy Dekofski


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi Timothy,These days I usually hesitate to comment on medications, but a while back I was on Lexapro which is the Celexa-counterpart to what Paxil CR is to regular Paxil. The truth is... I got so agitated on it that it drove me up the walls.... I had to stop it. But please do check with your doc before making any medication changes.Since then, I've achieved better relief of anxiety by utilizing self-hypnotherapy... you can check it out for yourself by going to the CBT/Hypno Forum here on this board.Best Wishes, Evie


----------

